# Death of all thats Green, this can't be good.



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Something is on a killing spree down south. Is this just a mother nature burp, or is she warning us that enough is enough. This could be natural but who know,s. Here is the story. Mystery Crop Damage Threatens Hundreds Of Acres - WREG Notice that they even said some bird,s are dying. Think of what it would mean if this did not stop, is it happening any where else. I could not find anything yet. This is to weird.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I watched the video. Wow. It's even hitting organic crops as well as sprayed crops, and affecting all plants, not just crops. 

Makes me wonder if it fell from the sky. Literally. Such as sprayed/spilled, either accidently or on purpose.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here in Alberta the insurance companies paid to have clouds "seeded" to drop the moisture early - before the clouds became tornados hurling winds and hail-stones at homes and animals alike. They figured that they couldn't keep paying out the money in damages, so, started damage-control.

I am wondering if some company in that area is doing something similar, but, using a "new product" that is killing off the land / animals?


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

If you read the comments on that website, there was apparently some type of chemical leak from a nearby plant a few days before; thoughts are that it might be acid rain from the leak.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Augh! I can't believe I didn't think to look for comments! I usually do on all news stories or videos. They're often more informative and/or revealing than the article/story itself!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I seen the acid rain thing, but to me thats kinda a hard one to buy in to. The weather pattrens would not have lifted and dumped it that quick. I might be off base on this, but a leak just seems to convient. The testing should show if it was that and it outa be all over the place if it done it. We will see.


----------



## mooersrealty (Jun 7, 2010)

*Food...Hope We Don't Ever Run Out.*



gypsysue said:


> I watched the video. Wow. It's even hitting organic crops as well as sprayed crops, and affecting all plants, not just crops.
> 
> Makes me wonder if it fell from the sky. Literally. Such as sprayed/spilled, either accidently or on purpose.


Food if we ever run out will be the ultimate weapon. We take food, especially quality food for granted.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Most house holds are 3-5 days away from starvation. But wait we can just run down to the store and get it, ya reckon. In this area a lot of folks around my age can a few things or freeze it. But the 20,s and 30,s for the most part live outa a microwave. What does worry me is having to keep what i put back for my family and deteer someone i know who is a down right lazy azz, won't make it any easier to do what will be done. I,am trying to take care of mine they had their chance. :dunno:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

kyfarmer said:


> I seen the acid rain thing, but to me thats kinda a hard one to buy in to. The weather pattrens would not have lifted and dumped it that quick. I might be off base on this, but a leak just seems to convient. The testing should show if it was that and it outa be all over the place if it done it. We will see.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

OK don't call me lazy, he, he, anyone heard about testing on this or is it being shoved under the rug. I did just look and can find nothing in the local area about it, nothing. Weird! Crap and i,am outa reynolds wrap to.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

*How about a followup.........*

Any further news about the plant destruction?

Anybody?????


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I heard that it was from a plane that had to dump fuel before landing or something to that tune, but now can not find where I read it. If I remember and find it I'll link it.
ETA: Ok found several new articles about it.
Fedex fuel dump


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Emerald, I can't get the link to work, but thanks for the info. I'll google it. Just curiosity.

Have a great day.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> Emerald, I can't get the link to work, but thanks for the info. I'll google it. Just curiosity.
> 
> Have a great day.


 This may be the ones she is refering to... FedEx acknowledges its jet dumped fuel in north Shelby County 

Farmers Relieved After FedEx Admits Aircraft Dumped Fuel - WREG

Farmers Relieved After FedEx Admits Aircraft Dumped Fuel - Topix

BB


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> Emerald, I can't get the link to work, but thanks for the info. I'll google it. Just curiosity.
> 
> Have a great day.


Sorry, I don't' know how to fix it.. But BunkerBob found the story on his links... I will double check the link next time...


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Sorry, I don't' know how to fix it.. But BunkerBob found the story on his links... I will double check the link next time...


Emerald, Emerald, Emerald.............What are we gonna do with you? :dunno:

Just pullin your leg.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

What can I say? I just learned how to put a link under a word and not just post the whole link,, was trying to be fancy and well,, didn't work...But it will next time!


----------

